# tug2.com server maintenance



## TUGBrian (Jan 25, 2021)

some might experience brief downtime as we perform some unexpected maintenance on the server that hosts tug2.com (the member only section/marketplace)

thank you for your understanding, it should not be unavailable for very long if at all for most users.


----------

